# Minianwendungen verschwunden...?



## Arthur-81 (10. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern gabs wohl ein Update (Win7) und seitdem sind meine "Minianwendungen" teilweise weg (Uhr und Kalender weg, Wetter und "SPON"-Feed sind noch da).
Und weder über die Systemsteuerung, noch über Desktop->Rechtsklick kann ich das Menü aufrufen.

Hat jemand das gleiche Problem und vielleicht eine Lösung dafür ?
Ohne Uhr und Kalender bin ich völlig orientierungslos...

Danke, gute Nacht und ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Exar-K (10. Februar 2011)

Oben rechts in der Sidebar müsste dieses kleine + sein. Darüber kannst du neue Minianwendungen zur Bar hinzufügen.
Oder fehlt das Plus bei dir auch?


----------



## Arthur-81 (10. Februar 2011)

Also ob da vorher eins war kann ich jetzt nichtmal genau sagen...zur Zeit ist da jedenfalls nix


----------



## Exar-K (10. Februar 2011)

Und ein Rechtsklick auf die Sidebar (nicht auf den Desktop)?

Sowas müsste dann erscheinen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthur-81 (10. Februar 2011)

OK, das kommt, wenn ich auf einer noch sichtbaren Anwendung rechts klicke...allerdings passiert nichts, wenn ich dann "Hinzufügen" wähle...also genau so, wie in der Systemsteuerung...


----------



## Exar-K (10. Februar 2011)

Merkwürdig, sonst schließ die Sidebar mal und starte sie neu, oder probier mal andere Minianwendungen hinzuzufügen. Spontan fällt mir sonst nix mehr ein, höchstens noch einen Systemwiederherstellungspunkt von gestern zu testen.


----------



## Arthur-81 (10. Februar 2011)

hmm...Sidebar hab ich ja nichtmal, nur die restlichen beiden Fensterchen.
Nur wenn ich die jetzt schliesse, sind sie ja auch weg und hinzufügen geht ja eben nicht...

Werd ich einfach mal abwarten, ob sich nochmal was ändert...aber vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2011)

Kannst Du die vlt neu zufügen aus der Auswahlliste an apps?


----------



## Arthur-81 (11. Februar 2011)

Nein, das ging ja eben nicht...die Auswahlliste liess sich erst gar nicht öffnen.

Hab dann mal versucht, eine der beiden verbliebenen zu schliessen und dann wieder zu öffnen...allerdings nur mit halbem Erfolg, sie liess sich nur schliessen   

Naja, nach einem Neustart waren wieder nur zwei da, diesmal aber mit Uhr...und nach mehreren weiteren Neustarts gings dann plötzlich wieder.

Grüsse und danke für die Hilfe


----------

